# Rahlesinden geçmek



## Mindlevery

Merhabalar!

I have trouble of translating this sentence into English, meaning especially the expression in bold.

Bu tanıdığınız sanatkârların her biri *onun rahlesinden geçmiştir.*

I would appreciate any help. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## AngelsRolls

Merhaba,

Şuradan: study under sb Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Bu tanıdığınız sanatkârların her biri *onun rahlesinden geçmiştir.

These artists and craftsmen that you know all, each has passed through his/her discipline.*


----------



## shafaq

Origin of this saying is "rahle-i tedrisinden geçmek"=to be treated by (some ones) instructing/teaching table(proffessorship chair).

So the text should be as "Bu tanıdığınız sanatkârların her biri onun *rahle-i tedris*inden geçmiştir."
Rahle: A special kind of sawbuck/trestle/table-like device; used in reading/studying/teaching in old times.
Tedris=Teaching/instructing act.


----------



## analeeh

'Passed through his discipline' doesn't sound right in English. If I've understood the meaning correctly, it's that all of the masters now _were once apprentices_.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

analeeh said:


> 'Passed through his discipline' doesn't sound right in English. If I've understood the meaning correctly, it's that all of the masters now _were once apprentices_.


 been through ?


----------



## analeeh

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> been through ?



No, although you could say something like 'been through his apprenticeship' or 'passed through apprenticeship'. 'Discipline' doesn't work here however.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Maybe, then

been through his disciplenary methodism ?


----------



## analeeh

No - methodism is the name of a Christian denomination, and 'disciplinary' usually implies 'disciplining' (i.e. _cezalandırma _or _tedib etmek_), which makes 'disciplinary methodism' incomprehensible. I've already given what are to my mind the most appropriate translations above.


----------



## acoral

Mindlevery said:


> Merhabalar!
> 
> I have trouble of translating this sentence into English, meaning especially the expression in bold.
> 
> Bu tanıdığınız sanatkârların her biri *onun rahlesinden geçmiştir.*
> 
> I would appreciate any help. Thank you very much in advance!



Briefly, I believe you can say "Each of these craftsmen you know, *was taught by him/her.*"


----------



## kalamazoo

All the artists and craftsmen that you know have gone through apprenticeships.


----------

